# Dutch Church Austin Friars



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2006)

The Dutch Church Austin Friars in London is said to be the oldest Dutch language Protestant church in the world. 

For further info, see _Dutch Calvinists in Early Stuart London: The Dutch Church in Austin Friars 1603-1642_ (1989) by Ole Peter Grell; _Austin Friars and the Puritan Revolution: the Dutch Church in London 1603-1642_ (1983) by Ole Peter Grell; _Austin friars; history of the Dutch Reformed Church in London, 1550-1950_ by J. Lindeboom (1950); and _The Church in the City, 450 years Dutch Church, Austin Friars_ (2000) by Dr. Keetie E. Sluyterman.








[Edited on 8-11-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

